# I'm worried i'll never get a boyfriend/relationship being a single mom



## Blue_star

I'm 22 and 14 weeks pregnant my OH is ignoring me because I got mad at him after catching him in a lie... now he is saying me being pregnant isn't true and there is no baby.

I'm worried now after I have my baby i'll be forever alone and single while he is off in some wonderful relationship denying his son or daughters existence.


----------



## Dream.dream

There is plenty of wonderful men out there who will. Try and focus on your baby and when the right man comes along he will love and accept you both. *hugs*


----------



## lemontree12

Chin up! I feel the same, I'm 27weeks pregnant and my bf of 4yrs wants nothing to do with our daughter! He is now in how I feel a happy relationship while I'm left picking up the pieces! We only broke up 13 weeks ago! 
But the last few days I been thinking " do I really want someone who is that selfish around me" and to be honest I'd rather be alone than spend my life in what would now be something I didn't trust! 

2men have already offered to take care me and my baby, but I'm not ready to get into a relationship, I want to find me again and get to no my new baby! So there are good men out there! And what my friends have told me is you no uv got a good man if he's able to love u and ur baby equally! I want nothing other than a good person x


----------



## Abby_

In the future, he may have some wonderful relationship, but you will have a _wonderful daughter_. That's worth a lot more than some relationship.
You won't be alone forever, you will find a man who will love both you and your LO, it just might take a little longer. :hugs:


----------



## Jinty

I would take the relationship between me and my daughter any day! I'm single at the moment only because i'm not ready to go back into that world.

It will get better :)


----------



## jemmie1994

there are lots of wonderful guys out there who will look after you and your daughter when FOB left i thought right thats it for me forever alone may aswell buy a cat right now but have had 3 guys say their interested and arent put off by Evie but right now just wanna concentrate on getting myself sorted and being a mum dating can come later


----------



## whoknowsx

I feel the same way..... :cry:


----------



## CanadianMaple

You will. The key is to get yourself into a place where you are totally at peace and feel good about you. It took me 18 months from when my ex left to when I met my now husband. I took that year and a half to really change my thinking patterns and to do a lot of soul searching, while really enjoying my son.

Someone like him will always be miserable. You deserve better and it won't hurt you to take some time away from him to really see things from the outside. I know when I finally stepped back, I felt so sad that I allowed someone to treat me like he did.


----------



## destynibaby

Oh honey trust me, that is so not the case. A real man would accept you and your little one. You must first work on YOU though. Get yourself in a place where you are truly ready to move on with someone else. Someone you feel comfortable with around your child. The last thing you want is to have different men in and out of his or her life. Love yourself, Love your child and GOD will bring the right loving man into your life.


----------



## Laura2919

You wont be single forever, you'll find someone. 

Maybe you and your OH can work it out if its something that might be worked on.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

People say this a lot and it surprises me. I've been in relationships since having Lucas, it's made little difference. Not everyone is put off by children, you just get better at weeding out the idiots :winkwink:


----------



## Snowball

I have 4 children and although I am single it has been completely by choice. I have had several date offers which I have turned down as I personally don't feel ready. You will find someone hun and they'll be worth a million of someone who's willing to just walk away :hugs:


----------



## Mischa

_

Your not alone ... Me & FOB split 1-2 weeks before :BFP: ( My choice ! )

I'm now 14 weeks pregnant ...
Still single ...

I plan on remaining this way 

I have all the time (and pennies!) for my LO when they come along !

Until then, I am enjoying meals out & cinema with good friends (and lots of sleep  )

_


----------

